# Superficial flexor tendon injury & supplements



## H-J (20 July 2008)

My friend Lisa's eventer was last year diagnosed with superficial flexor tendon damage, im not to sure how severe but the vet was hopefull. It seems to have healed well, I saw him last week and there is still a slight slight bowing there, well probably just from the tendon thickening. But he is sound, it hasnt changed and there is never any heat. Think she is up to hacking, schooling and some jumping now. She is hopefull he will return to eventing. What are other people's experiences on this? I really hope for her sake he does return to eventing as she has put in so much work but I always thought with that injury it meant to end of eventing  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also she wants to be doing her best so wondered if any tendon supplements helped? Any advice for her would be much appreciated she comes on here sometimes to read posts!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks guys


----------



## cellie (20 July 2008)

My vet told me to keep my horse on newmarket joint supplement for maintenance.We had mild tendon tear last august the leg was scanned the other week and there was no evidence it ever happened.The tear was only 10 % i would check how bad the damage was before you start jumping and  have a last scan.I was told no jumping for 6 months even with a mild tear.


----------



## Pink_Pampas (21 July 2008)

I used global herbs Tendoneaze when mine pulled his superficial flexor.  It's very hard to say if it helped but his did heal well and vet was surprised when she re-scanned it a year later.  Was an oldie though so didnt return him to jumping as didnt want to risk doing it again so a happy hacker now!  I also bought a pair of Professional Choice SMB II boots - they are fab!


----------



## hellybelly6 (21 July 2008)

I used tendoneaze too for Jake's split DDFT.

It depends on the nature of the injury as to how well the horse will recover and what activities can be done.

I put Jake into Equilibrium boots which do up under the fetlock for faster work and work on roads.

A bowed tendon will not necessarily go back to looking normal, but the horse can have a full and useful life.


----------



## RachelB (21 July 2008)

I know a top eventer who has come back from an SDFT tear to doing 3*. It's not impossible, it just depends on the severity of the damage and how well they heal. With careful management hopefully he will be fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It's the DDFT injuries and the more severe SDFT ones which are potentially career-ending. There is a high incidence of racers going back to work after tendon injuries - they just tend not to be raced again as it's too much of a risk.
As for supplements, the tendon takes between one to two years to finish healing itself. During this time obviously the tendon is using up lots of nutrients to try to heal itself (less so after the first year though) so good nutrition is vital then. I also put my mare on NAF 5* Superflex as it had all the stuff in it reputed to keep them from stiffening up on box rest, plus MSM to help the tendon heal. I looked at Global Herbs Tendoneaze but as they are not known as a company for being forthcoming with their ingredients list I was put off. The Superflex wasn't ridiculously expensive anyway. As it's been over a year after the injury there probably isn't any more she can do with regards to "feeding" the tendon as all it will need now is a good, balanced diet. If she's really worried then something with MSM in it would probably be the best option, just in case the tendon damages again very slightly and goes un-noticed - then he will be getting all he needs to repair it quickly and efficiently.
RE: Pink_Pampas's reply - personally I very much dislike Pro Choice boots; they are just far too heating and if anything will damage the tendon(s) further by heating them up. Not worth it - the best she can do boots-wise is go for anything air-cooled.


----------



## Pink_Pampas (21 July 2008)

Yes I have read people opinions on these sorts of boots - just saying that I have personally found them to be really good for my boy.


----------



## RachelB (21 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes I have read people opinions on these sorts of boots - just saying that I have personally found them to be really good for my boy. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Just saying that I personally dislike them


----------



## Pink_Pampas (21 July 2008)

Each to their own!


----------

